# Thermaltake Lüftersteuerung - Lüfter erkennen und steuern



## MiezeMatze (11. Februar 2019)

*Thermaltake Lüftersteuerung - Lüfter erkennen und steuern*

Hallo ich habe 2x 140mm pwm (4pin) Lüfter über eine Thermaltake COmmander HUB angeschlossen und diesen mit SATAstrom und Mainboard (FAN anschluss) verbunden.

Ich hatte mir dadurch eigentlich erhafft dass das Mainboard/Bios beide lüfter erkennt und diese übers hub regelbar sind und ich diesen per Toos wie meine AI Suite3 von Asus steurn kann...
Ich sehe aber nur meinen CPU lüfter (steuerbar etc) 
und nur einen weitern...nicht steuerbar.

Geht das mit dem Thermaltake Commander überhaupt ...und wenn nicht, gibt es ein anderes kleines hub dass das kann.

thx 4 help


----------



## MiezeMatze (17. Februar 2019)

*AW: Thermaltake Lüftersteuerung - Lüfter erkennen und steuern*

Hab ne Fan extension card  gefunden. gelöst


----------

